# The First few days (weeks)



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Depending on the event, the first part of the collapse/event/disaster will be the worse.. (there maybe a window to get last minute supplies depending on the event - but is it worth the risk if you are a prepper?) 

Desperate people do desperate things...When Food or medical supplies get cut off - electric is no more, Money is no good.........BAD THINGS will happen

My plan is to stay at home, cook some pop corn, double check my security measures...and if possible watch the action on TV... I might cut down a few trees (road blocks) 

But overall - I do not want to have to fight with joe and jane doe over some extra rice...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree. No running to the store for me - I've got what I need. I will use precious time to get family members home, consolidate supplies if needed/oad up if needed, and get security measures in place.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I had considered going out and watching, not buying anything, just watching. But then I remember the fun I had in the Rodney King LA Riots and then I decided against it. That was close enough for me, I had a major store (Like at Target Store) looted about 300 yards out my front door. I could write volumes on that experience, the biggest thing I learned was that the line between normal and anarchy is very, very thin and gets crossed easily by those wishing to profit from it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Dirk Pitt said:


> I had considered going out and watching, not buying anything, just watching. But then I remember the fun I had in the Rodney King LA Riots and then I decided against it. That was close enough for me, I had a major store (Like at Target Store) looted about 300 yards out my front door. I could write volumes on that experience, the biggest thing I learned was that the line between normal and anarchy is very, very thin and gets crossed easily by those wishing to profit from it.


Dirk Pitt .. I have read a lot about you from Clive Cussler


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Avoiding hysterical mobs is always a good plan. Like a heavy snowfall. Stay in place and do not go out unless it is an unavoidable life or death emergency.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The looting begins about six to twelve hours after the blackout. When would it start in a monetary collapse?
Lights still work, the cops are still around how long would it take before people started stealing things?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its ironic, I rarely go to Walmart BUT...I will admit that when there is a pending ice storm or hurricane and people are rushing to the stores to clean the shelves out like locusts, I have been known to go to a Walmart and check out the mayhem. I've used it as a teaching experience for the youngsters.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was in japan... we were told there was a hurricane coming in... now we had several days warning... I stopped at the commissary on the way home to pick up some milk and bread (the storm only last a few days )

there were people there with carts full of ho-hos and ding dongs and coke...


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> ding dongs


:rofl3:

For me If bugging out is not a possibility, because of my location gardening and water collection are limited. I will have no choice to resort to my stored food/water. I won't be happy about it but I will have to venture out into the chaos. I have a few places in mind for supplies but mostly I will be avoiding the heavily populated stores. If its your first thought to go, its a lot of other peoples as well. Think out side of box, explore in your free time to find hidden distribution centers, mom and pop stores. Anywhere that could ether sell to you, trade with you, or provide supplies once its abandoned.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> :rofl3:
> 
> hidden distribution centers
> 
> mom and pop stores.


Hidden Distribution Centers????? It is possible that the klingons have a cloaking device on a center but ......

Mom and Pop - chances are MOM and POP have a gun and some desire to keep their food


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Company I worked for 28 years id not have any signs etc. They deliberately hid.
Where I lived in far west "suburb" of Chicago for 15 years, I find that less that 2 
blocks from me is an Aldi distribution center right behind the last row of houses.
They were very low key, no signs, etc. I only found out from a neighbor who 
drove semis for them. So I guess you could say companies do cloak themselves.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Company I worked for 28 years id not have any signs etc. They deliberately hid.
> Where I lived in far west "suburb" of Chicago for 15 years, I find that less that 2
> blocks from me is an Aldi distribution center right behind the last row of houses.
> They were very low key, no signs, etc. I only found out from a neighbor who
> drove semis for them. So I guess you could say companies do cloak themselves.


They did a bad job if you know where they were at... and the local drivers, and retail stores, police, workers, workers family, workers wife family...

how many other people did the semi driver tell???


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It will depend on the scenario.
I'm hoping to have an inkling as to what is happening before the general public catches on.
If there's a bright flash in the sky, and my cell stops working, I'm leaving for home immediately without saying a word.
I'll use cash to pick up things along the way, playing dumb as to why the registers don't work. (keep the change buddy)
Once home, I expect to stay home. All weapons will be pulled from the safe, checked for function, and fully loaded.
Curtains will be closed and activity will be kept to a minimum.
After "the great die off" in a week or so, I'll take a peek outside and assess from there.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Not trying to poke holes in your plans but what if your vehicle doesn't run? You are going to be limited by time and weight (or bulk) as to what you can pick up on the way home.

Your plan is a great one - I like it! I know you have thought about the issues I brought up, they just need to be aired.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Whether my car runs or not is still up for debate.
I'll plan for it to NOT run, and that will certainly limit what I can grab, but that is not a foregone conclusion.
As I get closer to home, I'll assess my abilities and proceed from there.
If I get home with no extra items but the contents of my truck bag, I won't be any worse off.
Any thing I can add is a benefit.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

See! I knew you had thought about it. 
The problem with the EMP tests on vehicles is that they are performed with a microwave generator and not a true EMP. The effects are similar but the E1 pulse from a high altitude nuclear detonation is at a much higher frequency. That means it gets into places that the microwaves can't. It is also a lot stronger in amplitude. The military gave up on using high altitude bursts to test with due to the complete destruction of instrumentation and the wide spread effects on areas not "assumed" in the target areas.
We will not know for sure until it happens. I know that I will have to replace my alternators, or at least the diode bridge and the semiconductor chip, before I start them. My ignition system has no semiconductors so that part will be fine. The worst that can happen is the surge could punch a hole in the condenser - because it is connected to the coil the high voltage would be dropped but the amperage would be quite high. 

I keep the parts in protective shielding and on hand. I also have a couple of electronic regulators that I could use to replace my mechanical regulators if they go bad. It's all part of the preps.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Depending on the event, the first part of the collapse/event/disaster will be the worse.. (there maybe a window to get last minute supplies depending on the event - but is it worth the risk if you are a prepper?)
> 
> Desperate people do desperate things...When Food or medical supplies get cut off - electric is no more, Money is no good.........BAD THINGS will happen
> 
> ...


agree 100 percent.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Whether my car runs or not is still up for debate.
> I'll plan for it to NOT run, and that will certainly limit what I can grab, but that is not a foregone conclusion.
> As I get closer to home, I'll assess my abilities and proceed from there.
> If I get home with no extra items but the contents of my truck bag, I won't be any worse off.
> Any thing I can add is a benefit.


This is my plan as well. My mission will be to get home as fast as possible by truck or walk if I have to. Depending on the situation ( Such as a hurricane ) I will stop for last minute supplies if conditions allow. But number one is get hom to my weapons, food, water, and the wife. I have enough for at least 6 months and can stretch that if necessary. I think barring anything temporary ( Like a hurricane, flood, tornado, and the like ) it will be a fluid dynamic that will have to be constantly assessed. Grid down. I think your right. Anywhere from 1 day to two weeks, again, depending on the scenario, the masses will panic and start killing one another. I want to be in place and fortified when that happens. Perhaps recruit allies, neighbors. But if just me and the wife we will hunker down until my hand is forced.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

For me I think it will depend on the event! In most SHTF events it will take a day or two before folks realize that help is not on the way and cause a loss of law and order. And even after the initial dash for food/supplies, there still will be items left on the shelves that will come in handy. Most folks will overlook these items or not know there importance. I keep cash on hand so I can take advantage of such an occasion. I never rest on my laurels I’m always looking to improve my situation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

While others are hitting the grocery store, I'll be hitting Academy's camping/hunting/fishing sections!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll head to Cracker Barrel restaurant. They have a ton of good old fashioned tools 
up on the ceiling. I'll make them a deal they can't refuse, as long as I get there 
quickly enough.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Something I haven't seen mentioned is a school. If it's a hurricane or natural disaster people might go there as emergency shelter but if some random big Shtf happens it might be a good place to get some stuff. They feed anywhere from 300 to 1000 kids daily so they have food. Most will have some type of emergency supplies and the grounds crew would have tools and possibly gas. Not to mention all the crayons you can carry.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

While not the most nutritious, I suppose vending machines, which are all over the place will be hit. What about ATM's ?? Cash may still count for something!!??


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

The feed store. Stock up on feed, tools, bulk salt ect...


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I would head to a Dollar General. No fresh meat, but lots of canned goods, dried goods. They carry rice and beans. I would stay away from the big stores. Do you really think people would wait 12 hours to loot, in a black out situation? I would be surprised if they did wait that long. But I don't know.

Hunkering down and gathering family is priority. My son and his friends can do the runs to the DG store. I am within walking distance of all the stores. Back packs or coaster wagons. Shoot, my bike is equipped with 3 baskets. One in front - not real big - and two in the back that could carry 50 or more pounds of beans and rice each. At least. Anyone can make a travois if you can carry a few plastic sacks of groceries a hundred yards or so.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

As many of you have said...and I agree..If I could go and get (pay for) some last minute rice, beans, reese peanut butter cups, and chocolate syrup .. I would


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Ideally you would be 100% squared away, including the popcorn required to enjoy the spectacle on TV. But even if you were it would be hard to resist getting another few bags of rice or whatever and I would be inclined to do so if possible.

But I think it makes sense to already have all the stuff everyone else will be fighting for, and if it's safe go get stuff that A) nobody else will be thinking about and B) you don't want to own too much of pre SHTF because you don't really have a use for it right now.

For example, maybe get a few miles of barbed wire, a load or two of 8x2" lumber, a semi-load of sand for the 1000 sand bags you already have, a days work with a backhoe to make some trenches etc etc. Stuff you don't want now but that would be real useful after SHTF. Depending on the nature of the event businesses will still be likely to deliver a load of sand or whatever, especially if you sweeten the deal with an extra $500 of (soon to be) useless dollars.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> As many of you have said...and I agree..If I could go and get (pay for) some last minute rice, beans, reese peanut butter cups, and chocolate syrup .. I would


I have 5 gallon buckets filled with rice, multiple types of beans etc... I bought the 20lb bags ( 1 here, 1 there) and broke them down into portions for 2 people. The portions are vacuum sealed and put into the buckets. If I should have to leave the house those buckets are easy enough to load up.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm sorry but how many of these "IN ther first few weeks/days/hours " threads do we really need to hear.
NOT DISHING ON YOU MAIN MaRINE -just asking is all
I mean WOW they all read pretty much the same.
can't we just move on and stop with speculation WE ALL KNOW IT IS GOING TO SUCK that is why we prep.
ok continue on just my frustration sounding off


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's like sitting around the campfire with a brew, just shootin' the $hit. And who knows, like me, one might just see something that they didn't think of. You can usually tell when that happens by a "like" on the post.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> I'm sorry but how many of these "IN ther first few weeks/days/hours " threads do we really need to hear.
> NOT DISHING ON YOU MAIN MaRINE -just asking is all
> I mean WOW they all read pretty much the same.
> can't we just move on and stop with speculation WE ALL KNOW IT IS GOING TO SUCK that is why we prep.
> ok continue on just my frustration sounding off


I did this because it sort of came up in a different thread

It is good to rehash some things.... if we did not..then frankly this forum and others would die...

Heck..why even have a forum..just have a big Prepper FAQ page..answer all the questions and be done with it..

frankly - not too long ago - I had my mind changed by a person on this forum... and it was a subject that had taken place many times before... they just answered in a different way that kicked me hard.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Rehashing these subjects is a good exercise. New people and new ideas. Someone always comes up with a different tack on something that has been discussed before. Are we all so smart and confident in our knowledge base on any subject that we can check it off the list and move on? That sounds pretty damn close to government work to me.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is more prepper related than some topics I hate seen of late....

But to rehashing, rewording, etc the same question, alot of active members here have thought about these topics a little more since the past time they were asked, that new round of thought is a example of the continuously evolving plans "true" preppers have, and extremely important to what we do


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

personally, I would have a hard time staying away from the store and watching the scramble. I love to walk into the grocery store before a snow storm and watch people with carts full of food while I buy one loaf of bread. Wait, I digress...in a real SHTF scenario I would try to get my hands on as much as possible before I hunker down. So long as it's safe to do so.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, the pantry is stocked, the storage is stocked, I don't need to go to the store - other than maybe some p-nut butter cups and chocolate syrup... ?!?? or maybe not.

I would go to my shop and grab a hand full of tools and then check out the diodes in the alternators of both cars, check the condensers for leakage and make the repairs necessary to have the cars running. Then I would go back in the house and fix whatever meal was next on the list. Life would be more or less normal until sundown. I would go to bed early and my wife would take the first watch. When she came to bed I would take the watch. When my brother got up it would be his turn at the watch as I snuggled back in bed with my wife.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

1. Gather the group (one member doesn't drive)
2. Depending on the type of emergency pick up extra supplies like fuel while gathering the group.
3. Stay home.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I have enough on hand to last about 3 months. However, if things look like they are about to turn to crap I'll take about 3 grand from the gun safe and hit Walmart. My place is very isolated and the local Walmart is in a rural area. I have a list all made out. Plans are set. Just call me paranoid, but in a good way.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Maine- Marine :I'm pleased you posted this thread. I visit this site because 1. I don't know everything (really!), 2. Dealing with like minded folks fortifies my own confidence in what I do and believe. 3. Reading the comments allows me to reflect on my own preps and rational for being prepared for tough times.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The problems with last minute shopping.
1. If it's a widespread electrical outage even with cash the stores may refuse to sell anything (registers not working) and the gas pumps won't work.
2. If it's biological do you really want to walk around a store sharing germs with others?
3. If it's economic your cash may not be worth much due to inflation or just loss of faith in our currency.
4. Assuming the stores are open do you really want to end up in fight with some panicking housewife over a bag of rice, there may not be much left on the shelves anyway.

'nuf said

I'd hope to be able to make a few last minute purchases but I'm not depending on it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I did this because it sort of came up in a different thread
> 
> It is good to rehash some things.... if we did not..then frankly this forum and others would die...
> 
> ...


There is another forum that exists, if you bring up a subject that has been discussed before, and which one hasn't, you're classified as an idiot! Don't know how they keep members? Maybe they are all sheep!?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

A school will become an emergency shelter which attracts many of the wrong type of people, civilian and leo's. I live much too close to one. 
I think staying away from any store or warehouse would be a wise decision. The sights are not worth the exposure.


----------

